# المنتدى منتدى البوكسات الأصلية والبرامج المحمية .:: Original Boxes ::. قسم بوكسات الأجهزة الصينية ( Chinese Phones Boxes ) قسم McnPro-Box  Mcnpro Box official version 3.2.7 Released

## Shamseldeen Victory

*Mcnpro Box official version 3.2.7 Released*  *Mcnpro Box official version 3.2.7 Released*    *What's new for Mcnpro box version 3.2.7 ?*    Fix Spreadtrum bootloader automatic detection bugsFix Spreadtrum 6800H read /write bugsSpreadtrum new driver version 1.5.6.1 addedSpreadtrum new Flash ICs addedImproved MTK USB Pin-find functionImproved MTK USB read /write bugsOther small report bugs fixed     *Upgrading from Previous Versions:*    As  usual, We recommend that all customers running previous versions now  upgrade to new version which is available for all customers with valid,  To download that from الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ] !

----------

